# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Жили не с Мазаем …или всё про лютых ЗАЕВ! Парный игровой блок для НГ корпоратива

## Львовна

*Жили не с Мазаем … или всё про лютых ЗАЕВ!*

_парный игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки_


_Чтобы оказаться в центре внимания – суетиться не нужно. Во-первых, надо чтобы костюмчик СИДЕЛ. Встречают ведь по одежке.  А если смело добавить к  образу порцию хорошего юмора, то даже в немудреных ушках пушистого зайчика можно ЛЕГКО превратиться в  лютого, смелого, харизматичного и брутального ЗАЯ, от которого волки шарахаются, а девочки- припевочки визжат от восторга.!!! В общем, шалим, куролесим, поем, танцуем и смеемся… ВМЕСТЕ С НАМИ!
Блок не привязан к символу года. Играть в него можно будет и в следующем._

[img]http://*********net/8711002.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:6 пар

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл

РЕКВИЗИТ: такой есть у всех

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 20-25 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (18.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016), Ураган (27.12.2016)

----------


## Maria23

Про материал,который мне достался могу сказать - СУПЕР!!!И правда,без суеты окажешься в центре внимания.Порция хорошего юмора обеспечена.Жила я спокойно без Мазая... приобрела ... и влюбилась в заев.Девочки, я влюбилась в этот блок!Жду,не дождусь,когда мои заи начнут шалить !Спасибо вам,девочки!

----------

Львовна (19.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Maria23*, Мария, спасибо большое за теплые слова. :Tender:  Рады очень, что новая фишечка понравилась. У меня вчера на корпоративе ЗАИ жгли!!! Зарядили всех отличным настроением, произвели фурор и всех влюбили по уши!
 С наступающим :Vishenka 36: :

----------

дюймовка (20.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

да мои ж вы умочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
это именно то что доктор прописал!!!!
я так переживаю всегда за начало-ведь именно первая игровуха либо заводит зал либо-пипец котёнку 
а в этих зайках уверена на все сто
во-первых-сначала Леночку достала-а это не похоже на... а на.....
нет нет и нет-аналогов этому изюму нет -это я как долгожитель говорю(тамадейский)
даже не думать-эта фишка на всё про всё... и в пир и в мир-оооо а на свадьбах фурор будет-пойду ушей прикуплю.......

----------

Львовна (21.12.2016), Татьянка (21.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Ниночка, ура!!!!! Мы так рады, что ты полюбила  ЗАЕВ!!!! :Yahoo: 




> я так переживаю всегда за начало-ведь именно первая игровуха либо заводит зал либо-пипец котёнку


Тут да....согласна на все двести...И у  нас еще ни один котёнок не пострадал, пока на банкетах жгут зайцы :Koshechka 03: 




> да мои ж вы умочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> это именно то что доктор прописал!!!!


Спасибо огромное!!!! Кайфовых тебе новогодников, счастья и добра!!! :Vishenka 32:  :Rulezzz 04:  :Vishenka 36:

----------

дюймовка (22.12.2016), Татьянка (22.12.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

ну второй день-ржака
даже видавший виды дидж согнулся пополам
а победивший зай сексафоном произвёл фурор

----------

Львовна (25.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Ниночка, спасибо за теплоту!!! Спасибо за отзывчивость!!! Рады, что ЗАИ работают!!! Ура!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Nata Petrova

Девочки, очень классный игровой блок!!!! Заводит, есть место импровизации, не напрягает гостей интеллектуальными заданиями(это огромный плюс для корпоратива, куда люди пришли отдохнуть!!!! а не вспоминать даты, года и т.п.) Проводила два раза. Круто!!!! Рекомендую всем!!!!

----------

Львовна (26.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, очень классный игровой блок!!!! Заводит, есть место импровизации, не напрягает гостей интеллектуальными заданиями(это огромный плюс для корпоратива, куда люди пришли отдохнуть!!!! а не вспоминать даты, года и т.п.) Проводила два раза. Круто!!!! Рекомендую всем!!!!


Спасибо огромное за  отзыв!!! :Vishenka 33:  Вы попали с ним в "яблочко"!!! Весь сезон, да и не только этот, мы пытаемся "донести", что не надо "напрягать" гостей!!! Люди пришли выпить и оторваться. Так дайте им ЭТО.  "Заи" очень легкие в исполнении, не требующие огромных затрат, а главное... их любит гость. :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------

Львовна (28.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

_ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮТЫЙ ЗАЯ)))))_

----------

Марина Дудник (11.01.2018), Ураган (02.01.2018)

----------


## NATAHA135

Девочки . можно у вас приобрести заев.

----------


## Львовна

*NATAHA135*, Здравствуйте! Материал отправила в личку. Забирайте. С наступающим!!! :011:  :008:

----------


## NATAHA135

Девочки , спасибо за заев. В новогоднюю ночь да после Деда Мороза со Снегурочкой было самое то. И вписались в программу легко и прошло весело. Особенно попинг и я лютый зая . Теперь на каждый праздник моя любимая игрулька. Жалко только ушей не досчиталась. Сегодня докупала. Девочки СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! любой ваш материал всегда на УРА!!!!!!!!!!!СНОВЫМ ГОДОМ ,успехов вам и огромного МУЗА для творчества.

----------

Львовна (04.01.2018)

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! любой ваш материал всегда на УРА!!!!!!!!!!!СНОВЫМ ГОДОМ ,успехов вам и огромного МУЗА для творчества.


*NATAHA135*, Ай, спасибо!!!! Ай, приятно :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  С новым годом и с наступающим Рождеством! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------

